# Ipad volé localisé : que faire ?



## COMMENGE (24 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, on m'a volé un ipad mini le 7/12/2014 à Marseille. Je l'ai géolocalisé le 11/12/2014 à Villeneuve d'Ascq avec apple se localiser. Qu'es-ce que je fais, je fais une descente chez le voleur localisé et je me fais justice ? Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2015)

tu le déclares volé à la Police et tu le bloques ou effaces le contenu


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)

COMMENGE a dit:


> Bonjour, on m'a volé un ipad mini le 7/12/2014 à Marseille. Je l'ai géolocalisé le 11/12/2014 à Villeneuve d'Ascq avec apple se localiser. Qu'es-ce que je fais, je fais une descente chez le voleur localisé et je me fais justice ? Merci de vos réponses.


Le localiser c'est une chose, mais ça ne te donne pas l'adresse exacte. Comme mentionné plus haut, la déclaration de vol serait le plus approprié avec blocage en utilisant iCloud.


----------



## COMMENGE (24 Janvier 2015)

L'assurance ne fonctionne pas, j'en ai pas, donc perte sèche !!!


----------



## COMMENGE (24 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Le localiser c'est une chose, mais ça ne te donne pas l'adresse exacte. Comme mentionné plus haut, la déclaration de vol serait le plus approprié avec blocage en utilisant iCloud.


Si j'ai bien compris, je fais une déclaration de vol qui n'aboutira jamais puisque tu me dis que la géolocalisation ne donne pas l'adresse précise !!! Fort de café, tout de même !


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)

COMMENGE a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, je fais une déclaration de vol qui n'aboutira jamais puisque tu me dis que la géolocalisation ne donne pas l'adresse précise !!! Fort de café, tout de même !


Tu es capable en visualisant une carte GPS de donner l'adresse exacte avec le n° de la rue ? Avec iCloud c'est pareil.


----------



## Tuncurry (24 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Le localiser c'est une chose, mais ça ne te donne pas l'adresse exacte. Comme mentionné plus haut, la déclaration de vol serait le plus approprié avec blocage en utilisant iCloud.



la localisation donne l'adresse exacte assez souvent à quelques mètres près. Le problème, c'est quand c'est une rue avec de nombreux immeubles, et à plusieurs étages car ce n'est pas suffisamment précis; mais cela peut parfois désigner des maisons individuelles,  et là....

En effet, la première des choses et de bloquer et de déclarer le vol, et peut être de montrer l'endroit à la Police, certains vont peut etre se déplacer....


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)

A quelques mètres près oui, mais dans une cité avec des barres et des étages comme c'est pas permis ? Souvent c'est la dedans que l'on retrouve le matos volé.


----------



## COMMENGE (24 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu le déclares volé à la Police et tu le bloques ou effaces le contenu





Locke a dit:


> Tu es capable en visualisant une carte GPS de donner l'adresse exacte avec le n° de la rue ? Avec iCloud c'est pareil.


A quelques mètre près, il me semble ? Evidemment, je n'ai pas le n° de la rue !


----------



## COMMENGE (24 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> A quelques mètres près oui, mais dans une cité avec des barres et des étages comme c'est pas permis ? Souvent c'est la dedans que l'on retrouve le matos volé.


Là, tu te trompes, c'est ce que je pensais moi aussi et bien non, c'est dans un lotissement tout ce qu'il y a de plus cossu ! Je suis donc d'autant plus dépité que la personne concernée à priori bon chic bon genre ne me prévienne pas !


----------



## COMMENGE (24 Janvier 2015)

Je précise aussi que j'ai appelé 3 fois Apple Assistance, ils sont désolés, me conseillent gentiment comme vous l'avez bien mieux fait, ne gardent pas en mémoire la localisation, dommage, m'ont donné à chaque fois un ticket d'appel, bon ! Pour le reste, faut tout faire, autrement dit, apporter les preuves de tout ce que j'avance en somme...mais plus j'avance et moins l'Ipad est retrouvé...donc j'en conclus que la géolocalisation, c'est pour la publicité d'Apple et mieux tracer le client.


----------



## drs (24 Janvier 2015)

Tu fais des captures d'écran, tu imprimes, et tu vas à la police.
Si c'est une maison, la localisation peut faire l'affaire (pas possible dans le cas d'un immeuble).


----------



## COMMENGE (24 Janvier 2015)

drs a dit:


> Tu fais des captures d'écran, tu imprimes, et tu vas à la police.
> Si c'est une maison, la localisation peut faire l'affaire (pas possible dans le cas d'un immeuble).


Et oui, merci de me signaler la capture d'écran mais je n'ai pas ce genre de réflexe d'internaute averti n'ayant jamais été dans cette situation auparavant. Bon conseil pour les victimes ! Merci pour elles ! Moi, c'est mort !


----------



## COMMENGE (24 Janvier 2015)

Je rajoute qu'en ce qui concerne les assurances, elles sont parfaitement inutiles en cas de vol simple. Il faut, au minimum, des violences ou une effraction.


----------



## drs (24 Janvier 2015)

COMMENGE a dit:


> Et oui, merci de me signaler la capture d'écran mais je n'ai pas ce genre de réflexe d'internaute averti n'ayant jamais été dans cette situation auparavant. Bon conseil pour les victimes ! Merci pour elles ! Moi, c'est mort !


Pourquoi ce serait mort pour toi? Ton ipad est toujours localisable? Si oui, n'attend pas et va déposer plainte


----------



## Alexa (26 Janvier 2022)

COMMENGE a dit:


> Je rajoute qu'en ce qui concerne les assurances, elles sont parfaitement inutiles en cas de vol simple. Il faut, au minimum, des violences ou une effraction.


Je suis dans le même cas que vous j’ai porter plainte mais la police n’en a rien à foutre la localisation est sur une maison au milieu de nul part si j’avais la possibilité d’y aller moi même je le ferai mais malheureusement ça risque de me retomber dessus enfin bref on se fait voler et personne ne fait rien pour nous l’assurance ne me rembourse pas sous prétexte que l’on ne m’a pas frappée lors du vol j’hallucine


----------



## eckri (29 Janvier 2022)

en France tu l'as perdu meme si tu connais l'adresse exacte , les fripouilles ont tous les droits


----------



## Gwen (29 Janvier 2022)

Alexa a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que vous j’ai porter plainte mais la police n’en a rien à foutre la localisation est sur une maison au milieu de nul part si j’avais la possibilité d’y aller moi même je le ferai mais malheureusement ça risque de me retomber dessus enfin bref on se fait voler et personne ne fait rien pour nous l’assurance ne me rembourse pas sous prétexte que l’on ne m’a pas frappée lors du vol j’hallucine


Vas dans un autre commissariat. souvent c’est une affaire de personne, certains flic n’en ont rien à faire alors que d’autre font eux leur travail.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2022)

Essayez d'indiquer l'adresse exact , cela devrait les aider


----------

